# Unlocking/Rooting Legality.



## CitizenDracul (Jan 14, 2013)

I apologise if this has been discussed, but I did a search and couldn't find anything. I unlocked and rooted my Sprint Galaxy Nexus phone back in November. My girlfriends sister told me over the weekend that unlocking and rooting a phone is now illegal. In my online searches I am getting conflicting information. Again sorry if this has already been discussed.


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Illegal: Unlocking meaning allowing a band locked device to work on any band or unlocking it. I.e. buying a phone from AT&T that is only supposed to work on their frequencies and unlocking it to work on, say, T-Mobile's frequencies (if the phone hardware supports that).

Unlocking your bootloader is legal though it may void your warranty or carrier's ToS. Same with rooting.

Pretty sure Google should have covered that. Any reputable Android blog has the facts straight, heck Rootzwiki probably has their own article...


----------



## CitizenDracul (Jan 14, 2013)

OK thanks. All I did was unlock the bootloader and root it. I am still on Sprint so I am good. Thanks for clearing up my confusion.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hehehe, nothing to worry about, I am pretty sure nobody is going to jail over it


----------

